# The Manly Tool Chest



## vikingBerserker (Jun 12, 2010)

I went into my local building supplies today to purchase some "Honey-Do" Supply items when I came across this tool box:







It's only $2k - I know what I want for Fther's Day!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jun 12, 2010)

Dayum, I'd want one! Dunno what for, but it's cool! Love it!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jun 12, 2010)

:drool:


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 12, 2010)

Careful VB, I started out with a $40.00 box and now I've got over $30,000.00 in tools. It kinda snowballs if your not careful.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2010)

Oh man, I would do "Honey-Do' lists all day long with that thing. Only need a toilet in the back and I'm set!!!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2010)




----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2010)

Who makes it?

I just bought a new "fly away" box to support my road trips. A Pelican 0450. I have 90% of the box shadowed. It's only missing the stereo and fridge!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 13, 2010)

That's a sharp setup Flyboyj. Compact, well organized, and easily transported.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 13, 2010)

FLYBOYJ said:


> Who makes it?



Kobalt and I had seen it at Lowes
Shop Kobalt 53" Stainless Steel 16-Drawer Tool Chest at Lowes.com 



> I just bought a new "fly away" box to support my road trips. A Pelican 0450. I have 90% of the box shadowed. It's only missing the stereo and fridge!



Nice! What kind of milage do you get with it?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 13, 2010)

vikingBerserker said:


> Kobalt and I had seen it at Lowes
> Shop Kobalt 53" Stainless Steel 16-Drawer Tool Chest at Lowes.com


Pretty cool - I can put it on my father's day "wish list."



vikingBerserker said:


> Nice! What kind of milage do you get with it?



I figure it can out roll some Tourister luggage!

It will be going to Reno with me in September.


----------



## Njaco (Jun 13, 2010)

I just went to Lowes to get some 1x6 and I saw this thing! 6' tall and $1800! Its the Sub-Zero of toolboxes!


----------



## N4521U (Jun 14, 2010)

Now if the top had windows you could display a few 1/32nds up there! Just needs a compartment for a chair and foot rest! Who cares about "honey doo's"!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen the Kobalt one at Lowes. Very very nice.


----------



## ccheese (Jun 17, 2010)

The problem, with a tool box this big [for technicians who work for car dealers] is moving it. You need a roll-back
tow truck to haul it from place to place. 

Charles


----------



## ppopsie (Jun 17, 2010)

You all professionals have magnificent tools!


----------

